# Can't stand to give up



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished Sat night although the temp dropped to 26 degrees. I know MMagis hated to miss the cool weather 










Also got 2 smaller flathead and a couple of channel cats. Got to keep fishing as long as fish bite.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that’s sticking with it. I had the boat packed, but the boys wanted to go to a Halloween party.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Dear Mr flathead : Ninja turtles coming after you!


----------

